# Do you warm your gear?



## transcend2007 (Sep 13, 2013)

I started my TPP, NPP, and var cycle this week.  I will say when I first switched from trochies (oral test) to injectible test I for trt purposes did not warm it.  I never had PIP with the small volume (1cc or less) and US pharmacy grade test.

For the past year or so as I've been mixing prop, test e, and mast p in the same pin and I have been warming my oils.  

I microwave a serial boll of water about 1.5 inches deep for 1 minute.  I then place my vials in the hot water for 6 minutes.

Do you warm your oils and if so how?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 13, 2013)

I always warm oils before my shot


----------



## RedLang (Sep 13, 2013)

I always warm mine. I run them under hot tap water for 45 secs or so. i also have a warm showerafter and place a heat pad over the site, might be overkill but definately helps against PIP.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2013)

i havent tried it but im sure its a good idea


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 13, 2013)

I fill the sink with enough hot water to cover the oil in the jug and get in the shower. When I get out its ready. I have just switched to tc 300 from 250 and the 300 is thin enough it doesn't need warming. It get to thin when warm and won't coat the pin before injected.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2013)

I use the Get Some method most times. Microwave a glass of water and plop the syringe right in.

Or for a quicky I use Wifey's hair dryer.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 13, 2013)

I put mine on the stove top while i prepare everything...med-low for about two minutes...i think its way better than the water thing


----------



## regular (Sep 14, 2013)

The only time I warm my injectables is when some of the product has come out of solution. When I want to heat an injectable I put the bottle in a ziplock bag and let hot water from the faucet run all over the bag. The oil gets hot fast.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't... when I switch to prop at the end of this cycle I might start


----------



## italian1 (Sep 14, 2013)

I use the hair drier method also. Every time.


----------



## bronco (Sep 14, 2013)

I Never warm gear myself


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 14, 2013)

I use a heating pad. Fold it over the vial and giv it a few min.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 14, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I started my TPP, NPP, and var cycle this week.  I will say when I first switched from trochies (oral test) to injectible test I for trt purposes did not warm it.  I never had PIP with the small volume (1cc or less) and US pharmacy grade test.
> 
> For the past year or so as I've been mixing prop, test e, and mast p in the same pin and I have been warming my oils.
> 
> ...



I find the boiled water heats it up so good it reduces pip even with tren a.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 14, 2013)

ive used some thick ass oils back in the day... i would run that shit under hot water for 2 mins and it would go in like butter and help with pip


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 14, 2013)

Ive used GS's method since it took my lady like 5 min and a cramped hand to inject me once. I have an electric kettle that boils water in no time flat then i let it cool for a min and pour it in the glass with the pin in there already... smooooth pinning

he made a post about it... or i posted his method in detail somewhere here, not sure which. i see that question a lot... we should make his post a sticky.


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 14, 2013)

Gotta say, I never have, only when crystallization occurs but that's a different subject. Gonna have to give this a try even though I rarely get PIP.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 14, 2013)

I load the syr and place it under hot running water for a min or two warms it up good


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 14, 2013)

never.

pip  doesn't  bother me.  cept in the quads wich I dont use.  pip?  is that "discomfort"?  my whole life ive had pain all over...its my mistress.  I own her.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 14, 2013)

Hair drier or hot water for me, Mate. Every time.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 14, 2013)

nope, just stick it


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 14, 2013)

I haven't been warming my gear at all.  Maybe I should start but I've had no trouble and the gear I'm on now doesn't seem to hurt at all. No pip no knots!  My gf shoots me and it's butter every time!


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Sep 14, 2013)

I always warm it if I can.  It pushs through a 25 ga pin much easier.  I usually stand the vials in a small dish of hot water.  In a pinch I'll stand them on the hot plate of a Mr Coffe for a few minutes.  I've noticed if I don't warm Deca I almost can't push it through a 25.  Broke a plunger trying


----------



## goodfella (Sep 14, 2013)

Yaya said:


> I always warm oils before my shot



Wut he said!


----------



## Jada (Sep 16, 2013)

I never warm it up .


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 16, 2013)

I used to warm it, when I stored it in my freezing cold ass basement , useing a hair drier...
But not anymore, I just leave it in my sock drawer


----------



## ccpro (Sep 16, 2013)

Never have, but I live in a hot climate....ac doesn't really get my gear cold!


----------



## HDH (Sep 16, 2013)

I only warm mine if I'm running oil through a slin.

I use 18g to load everything else and switch to 25g.

HDH


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 18, 2013)

I believe I've gotten into a ritual of heating up my gear.  First I microwave by bowl of water for 1 minute.  This is the beginning of my mental prep for the upcoming injection.  Then I take each vial out of the bowl and dry them with a paper towel.  Next, I swab the top and draw with an 18 gauge needle.  That is followed by a switch to a 23 gauge needle which leads to the injection itself.

Less than 2 years ago I was afraid of the needle.  I now associate each injection with the improvement I am going to make to my body for that week.  I now actually look forward to it, and warming is part of my injection ritual.


----------



## ram97 (Sep 18, 2013)

I used to heat up oils now i dont but they are hard to push somtimes thru a 25g needle. The reason i stopped was i got a bad infection from an injection and I think it was from the water and not swabbing top enough. Totally my fault but that made me stop.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 18, 2013)

good stuff nope.  bad, yes....esp if the PIP is there


----------



## SteelBlue (Sep 21, 2013)

Always run mine under hot water for a minute or so.... Seems to make it a little smoother


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 14, 2013)

I just started to my last cycle and it made a world of difference!


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 14, 2013)

I must say during my current cycle I have gone from warming up the vials by placing them in a dish with warm water that a microwaved for 60 seconds to drawing my oils and putting the pin in a glass of heated water.  It's much easier, takes less time, and actually keeps the gear warmer for injection.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2013)

Since I'm using 600mg/ml Test blend, you bet your ass I do lol

Everything else I don't bother warming


----------



## halfwit (Oct 14, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Since I'm using 600mg/ml Test blend, you bet your ass I do lol
> 
> Everything else I don't bother warming



Damn!  600mg/mL?!  I bet you do!  

I don't warm mine at all, but I also stick with the typical 200-300mg/ml stuff and avoid prop.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 14, 2013)

Sometimes. Depends what is being pin and pin size. I just turn the hot sink water on till it gets hot and get a cup, drop vails in for a min or two and booyah!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2013)

Hairdryer here, Mate. Smooth like butter.


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 14, 2013)

I take a hot shower after every injection. Don't pre warm it though.


----------



## username1 (Oct 17, 2013)

used to, not anymore on trt dose i don't feel any pip, may have to again on larger doses, not sure


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 17, 2013)

Never warm my oils. I leave my ass to do that.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2013)

anybody with a non gay fukking brain will warm there gear


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 17, 2013)

only if it coagulates!


----------



## Azog (Oct 17, 2013)

Depends on what I am running.

When I was running tren a, mast p and tpp, I could get away with out warming. Even when dumping 3mls in my delt it didn't bother me.
Now, I am running primo e, test e and npp...that primo demands to be warmed. Even then, I still get god awful pip sometimes!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 17, 2013)

Always, makes a world of difference with certain compounds/volume. Either sitting the vile in hot water in a bowl or rolled up in my heating pad if you have the time. Some sites I could care less, but others like pec injects I would have to warm or I would be uncomfortable for a few days.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2013)

I have been using the idea brought up about dropping the syringe in hot water, works the best.

I take hot water from the water cooler and drop the syringe in it for a moment then pin.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 17, 2013)

Its easier and faster to push and pull the oil after it's warmed up...so even if you get no pip...why not warm it


----------



## Seeker (Oct 17, 2013)

Well guys I'm sure glad this thread has been circulating. This past monday I pinned prop and tren A in my left glute without warming it. I live in a warm climate so I thought I was good. Woke up Tuesday and my left glute was pretty freaking sore. It's finally starting to feel better. Yesterday was time to pin again but in my right glute. This time I warmed the vials pretty good. It pulled like butter. Just like I did on Monday I took about 20 seconds per cc to inject. Woke up this morning and nothing like Monday. Very minor soreness.  

I forgot where I read on another post but someone  said warming gear before pinning is stupid.  Tell that to my right ass cheek!! Lol

Awesome, guys. Just awesome!


----------



## powermaster (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't know why it would be stupid. It sure made it easier to inject for me also.


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 17, 2013)

Certain esters I do.. prop mainly and primo..


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 18, 2013)

I always warm too. Sink


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Might try it next time but haven't yet warmed it.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 20, 2013)

Ffk yeah I always warm it. Stove top , 2 minutes. Thins out like water (depending on the carrier that's used)


----------



## raider72 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for this thread. Beginner & I have started warming up gear & have noticed a difference in PIP. I will draw, put pin (capped) on plastic. Jump in shower, get out inject & lay a warm rag on injection spot for a few minutes. May run under hot water now after reading posts.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 29, 2013)

I microwave a cup of water for a minute then plop the vial of test in, never had a problem pulling or pushing then.  But then again I am still a newbie....but I don't see why you wouldn't make it a little easier.


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 29, 2013)

To all the guys who drop the pin in a glass of water, I used this method but realized one day that the cap on pins is not air tight so it accually fills with water. That could lead to some contaminate issues. Tap water is not that pure. I guess u could put the plunger side first but then u would need a tall glass... Just something to look for.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> To all the guys who drop the pin in a glass of water, I used this method but realized one day that the cap on pins is not air tight so it accually fills with water. That could lead to some contaminate issues. Tap water is not that pure. I guess u could put the plunger side first but then u would need a tall glass... Just something to look for.



I have never had water get into the pin before.


----------



## flenser (Oct 29, 2013)

Never had much pip to speak of, but I've only been messing with this stuff for barely a year. If it starts bugging me, will def keep this thread in mind. I like the heating pad idea, since there happens to be one sitting on the shelf next to my gear..


----------



## psizzle_8 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ive heard of everything from letting the vials sit in warm watrler prior to injection to using a hair dryer to warm them individually...never done any of them myself, ive always been okay. Knock on wood


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 7, 2013)

We have a little crock pot with scented wax in it on our kitchen counter.   I put my pins on top of it and take a shower.   When I get out its nice and warm.   Or, run hot water over it for a minute if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Nov 7, 2013)

I used to microwave a little bowl of water and stand the vials in it for a couple minutes. Now I switch on the Mr Coffee and stand the vials right on the warming plate. Works great and a few less things to mess with.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 9, 2013)

You guys must live in Antarctica. ..never had to warm gear!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 9, 2013)

Easy solution to this would be to warm with drawing needle in my case 18 gauge..  Once taken out of the warm water change over to your pinning needle (which in my case in 23 gauge 1") which was never in the water so it's 100% dry every time.



mistah187 said:


> To all the guys who drop the pin in a glass of water, I used this method but realized one day that the cap on pins is not air tight so it accually fills with water. That could lead to some contaminate issues. Tap water is not that pure. I guess u could put the plunger side first but then u would need a tall glass... Just something to look for.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Nov 9, 2013)

I use a 25ga 1" to pin with and besides warming the gear another thing that makes a big difference in how hard it is to push the plunger is the diameter of the barrel you are using.  Among the different brands that make 3ml barrels they vary considerably in diameter and therefor in length too. For less effort to push the gear select the smallest diameter barrel.  I'm not sure what brand that would be I haven't made notes.  Maybe our pinz sponsor could  comment.


----------



## woodswise (Nov 9, 2013)

I always warm mine these days, and never get any pip since I started doing so.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2013)

Get a coffee cup full of boiling water, drop in vial, let sit for 5 minutes, take out and swap the stopper with alcohol, take your 22 or 23 or 25 gauge syringe out and replace the needle with a 18g needle, draw out desired solution, then switch back to whatever gauge needle your going to use to inject with....Its that simple.  No need to submerge a loaded syringe into water, that can cause contamination.....


----------



## losieloos (Nov 9, 2013)

No I don't


----------

